

SuperTCP (outbound TCP accelerator) is going public Beta Sign up here - ryno2019
http://supertcp.com/?utm_medium=social&utm_source=news.ycombinator.com&utm_campaign=beta_signup

======
emin-gun-sirer
How does this product actually work, except by violating the standard TCP
congestion avoidance algorithm?

~~~
hqsavvy
They have posted a lengthy article on how SuperTCP is different.
[http://www.supertcp.com/the-fundamentals-of-a-killer-
reliabl...](http://www.supertcp.com/the-fundamentals-of-a-killer-reliable-
transport-protocol-for-the-internet/)

